# my baby grunts all the time!



## carolynrosa

Is it normal for a three week old to be so.... vacal? She grunts, squeeks, and growls all the time, even while nursing (especially then). In fact, it keeps me up all night because she is so noisy. I'm worried it's abnormal, because none of the baby books discuss 'infant grunting.'
I know it ounds silly, but can anyone tell me this is normal? She's also particularly squiry while making all these strange noises. Oh- fyi- it's not a breathing problem or anything, she just sounds frustrated.... and the squeeking sounds sorta like the noises people make when they are stretching in the morning. "argggggg!"


----------



## bellababy

my DS will be a month old this week, and does the same thing!! grunts, groans, and squirming... when nursing he makes almost melodic sounds-- my mother laughed out loud when she heard him!

I'm just telling myself that he'll be talking in sentences by the time he's 6 months if he continues at this rate!!

I just make sure to talk back to him, as if I understand every bit of the conversation he is trying to have with me!


----------



## Clarinet

My four month old grunted, gurgled and "lalalala"ed early on. And she hasn't stopped. She actually graduated to really loud sighing - almost yelling. I think she just likes to hear herself.


----------



## umami_mommy

a baby who is nosiy like this while nursing is most likely struggling with overactive letdown or oversupply issues.

check the kellymom.com site for more info about this.


----------



## BelCanto

I started this thread a few weeks back. My ds is a total grunter. It has lessoned somewhat though.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hlight=grunter


----------



## ZanZansMommy

I've got a grunter here too. It sounds like he needs to take a huge dump, but he just grunts & nothing comes out. He just grunts non stop. My DD did the same thing so I figured it was normal.


----------



## captain crunchy

Oh yeah, our daughter was such a loud grunter from day one... people always ask us if she is pooping or say *clever* things like "she's working one out hahahhaa"...when really, she is just grunting...she is nearly 6 months and she still does it all the time...sometimes it is a warning for us right before she is about to cry, other times she is just happily grunting away -- in fact she has been doing it all day today, it sounds like she is pretending to be a dinosaur or something --- I grunt back at her and she laughs like a loon...


----------



## USAmma

My first one was a real grunter. It was cute.







She would do it every time I took a step with her in the sling, even in her sleep. Dd2 was a squeaker, esp in her sleep.


----------



## ferretfan

we call it 'snorkeling'







dd is a dedicated snorkeler and has been since day 1. last night she snorkeled poor daddy into the spare room


----------



## allgirls

Yep...4 babies and this is my first "grunter" and it keeps dh awake...i am used to her sounds but when he comes home he hears every little sound she makes.


----------



## melissa_honeybee

My husband started calling DS "piglet" because he grunts all of the time!


----------



## 4Marmalade

When ds was a baby I "almost" took out the video camera to film him sleeping so I could bring it to our doctor and show him and see if ds was "normal". He was my first baby







. He was soooo loud. He grunted, snorted, you name it. It took me a while to stop worrying and learn to sleep through the noise.

Now, with dd, I have to place my hand on her chest to make sure she's breathing because other than the rise and fall of her chest there's no movement and she's completely silent


----------



## nabigus

Yup, we've got a little piglet here, too! I stand in awe of the variety of noises this child produces.


----------



## Jenlaana

6 week piglet here too! haha She's adorable, and doesn't really sound like she's using the bathroom most of the time, just little grunty noises. When she's hungry she is grunting and nosing around (looking for breast) and reminds me SO much of a little piglet, hehe. She grunts all the time especially when she is half asleep. It works well for me, because at night it wakes me up and I can breastfeed her back to sleep before she totally wakes up.


----------



## Qestia

My DS was the same way, people would say "I think he needs a diaper change" or so on... when that was just how he "talked" I guess. Now at 6 mos he makes all these squeally bobcat noises, and only grunts when he is about to need a diaper change. But yeah, no one had told me that babies grunted so I was surprised when he did!


----------



## trini

We've got a noisy one, too!







And, as others mentioned, everyone always thinks that he is working on a poo. I just ignore that comment now. He makes tons of noise in his sleep (including a very sweet "whinnying" noise - like a horse). I used the baby monitor for just one night (we don't cosleep) and then put it away forever. You can hear him no matter where you are in the house. And he must be the LOUDEST bf'er in the world. There is no way I could nurse him in church or anything like some moms do.

So, yes, as everyone else on this thread concurred, it is perfectly normal. Enjoy!


----------

